

If they win, no barrier to FSM monuments in every park. Ramen. - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/11/washington/11sect.html?_r=1&pagewanted=1&hp&oref=slogin

======
unalone
You got my hopes up. I was expecting something interesting and directly FSM-
related.

Not exactly an on-topic title, unless I missed something.

